# What channels to view locals on the 811?



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I am now seeing the "free locals preview" video loop on several channels on my 811. The statement made in that video says you can view the new locals between channels 2-69. Is this true with the 811? I currently get my "OTA" locals down in the 4-12 range, but the new "Dish" locals are coming through up in the 8000 range. Dish tech support tells me the 811 is different & can't be set up to view the Dish locals down in the same range as the OTA's. Which is correct?

Ken


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The 811 can do either "dish" locals or OTA locals in the 2-69 range but NOT both at the same time.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes and no.

It can not map down SD LiL (Local in Local) and analog NTSC OTA locals into the same range.

It can however map down SD LiL and digital ATSC OTA locals into the same range. I have been doing this for a long time.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> It can not map down SD LiL (Local in Local) and analog NTSC OTA locals into the same range.
> 
> It can however map down SD LiL and digital ATSC OTA locals into the same range. I have been doing this for a long time.


When I go into the menu & go to the "local channels" tab, there seems to be no selection that would allow me to do so. It makes it appear as it will do either/or. Basically it asks if I want to replace my OTA locals with my Dish locals. (And I didn't try it because I didn't want to mess things up). Is there something I'm mis-understanding?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

khearrean said:


> When I go into the menu & go to the "local channels" tab, there seems to be no selection that would allow me to do so. It makes it appear as it will do either/or. Basically it asks if I want to replace my OTA locals with my Dish locals. (And I didn't try it because I didn't want to mess things up). Is there something I'm mis-understanding?


Menu 6-1-5, Options, Use Dish locals.

This will bring your LIL in the same range as your digital OTA, digitals appear as 10.1, 10.2, etc, 10.0 would be LIL at that point.

And again, if you scanned any analog OTA channels, this will not work.


----------

